# Cheap and easy push pole foot.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think there's room on the yak for a couple more modifications Captain. 
Nifty little mud foot you came up with.


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Red mangrove roots in still work for me. Nature high tech stuff!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

That's why your fried shrimp tastes like PVC


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Not a good plan to use mangrove as they are endangered and you can face hefty fines simply by trimming them.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i'd like to see more pics and videos of the kayak, that looks like fun!


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok Chrism, here are some pics of my yak.
Trolling a live mullet for Tarpon.









Asset protector.  holes are for hip bones and tail bone.



























my yak seat befor adding the StandNFish.  I still have the same seat plus home made rudder system.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

For those who don't know the good Capt. has a book out. The Book of Fishing Secrets - Saltwater Edition by Capt. Ken Roy. Worth checking out!










Oh and Capt Ken I need to discuss with you the page about your book... There is no mention of Microskiff ;D



> You've read his stuff in Sport Fishing Magazine, Gaff, Boy's Life, Hands On, Fly Fishing in Salt Waters, Adventure, Woods and Waters and the Citrus County Chronicle.
> 
> You've seen his fishing reports in Florida Sportsman, Big Bend Sportsman, and the Pensacola Fishing Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Best line of the whole video... 

"These fish... are big"

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3El3dIqzdIA[/media]


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video and for plugging my book. I sure need to do something to get sales pumping. I'm no going to work on the next book before sales pick up. 

Right now, I'm working on a book of fishing stories. Kinda hard to proof read your own stuff, though. Maybe I ought to post one of the tales as a teaser here just to see if anybody is interested.

Thanks again. Ken


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ken, good stuff. Love to read one of your stories!

-T


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The old timers way is using a fork from a Guava tree. They last a long time.


----------

